# Erm... Webcam employment? Lol



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2010)

This is probably the wrong kinda place to be asking about such thing, but has anyone done live webcam work? I shouldn't need to spell out the details. 

I'm SERIOUSLY considering it, in fact I am gonna do it once I get my ID sorted out. I am sick to death of the government and need to get out of the system before I lose the will to live.

Oh and before you ask, yes I will give you the address once I sort things out, you'd better be tipping me for boobies or buying a show though, no time wasters cus I ain't messin' with no broke.


----------



## Mation (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't done it. Idly thought about it. Let me know how you go


----------



## Madusa (Sep 16, 2010)

lol

How does that work then? I've done chatline work when I was about 19 and was left to my own devices at my dad's house over the summer when he swanned off on holiday to the caribbean and told me to ''get a summer job.''


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think it pays very well.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 16, 2010)

It may be that Teeps commands a higher rate than you did.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2010)

She'd never be able to do all those things with a fountain pen.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 16, 2010)

what do they do though??


----------



## Sadken (Sep 16, 2010)

Madusa said:


> lol
> 
> How does that work then? I've done chatline work when I was about 19 and was left to my own devices at my dad's house over the summer when he swanned off on holiday to the caribbean and told me to ''get a summer job.''


 
Snort lol


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2010)

Well basically you can set your own rate, the company take a percentage out of that, they pay every two weeks, how much you earn is totally dependent on the promo stuff you submit, the regulars you get etc, can do as much or as little work as you like, you can't show vag, but you can show arse, not allowed to show nipples unless the punters tip for a flash, you don't even have to take clothes off if you don't want, but obviously you earn less. It does pay quite well, I know some girls who make a good few k a week doing it and I know one girl who's bf wouldn't let her do topless, so she left him and on her first go made $300 in about three hours.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2010)

why can't you show fanny?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2010)

This sounds like some sort of weird parallel webcam porn world where you get hundreds of dollars not showing chuff.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2010)

You can on a harder site. And you are being pretty negative, had some bad experiences with cam sites?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 16, 2010)

Bluntly, I reckon if you're not at least flashing the gash you probably won't make much.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, no man has ever bought a lapdance or seen burlesque shows and foot fetishes don't exist. I think you'd be surprised about what desperate little men will pay for.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Yeah, no man has ever bought a lapdance or seen burlesque shows and foot fetishes don't exist. I think you'd be surprised about what desperate little men will pay for.


 
Yeah but not on the web. Do you realise how much of this shit is free?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2010)

Free live interactive webcam shows? Link?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Free live interactive webcam shows? Link?


 
Google search


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

So you don't actually know of any then lol


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> So you don't actually know of any then lol


 
Well, the first two links there - link one, everything up to & inc fingers appears to be free.

Link two, all free, anything goes.

It is a sea of porn out there.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Link just takes me to google, you gotta be some cheap ass skank to do that for free tbh.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually, I've had a google and they all just have free sign up, you gotta either pay for a membership or pay per minute to actually interact/chat to the girls or get a VIP show.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Actually, I've had a google and they all just have free sign up, you gotta either pay for a membership or pay per minute to actually interact/chat to the girls or get a VIP show.


 
No you don't - 1st link:

http:// www. myfreecams. com/

Free.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh well! Can't see the site because it's flash. Still doesn't mean I wont make any money. Y'all are way too negative.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

I made some cash with the chatlines that summer back in the day. I wasnt rolling in it like, but made enough money to live off n cashed my pa's blank emergency cheque later in the holidays for the real emergency..new back to uni garms.  Good times!

Good luck with your endeavour!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No you don't - 1st link:
> 
> http:// www. myfreecams. com/
> 
> Free.



no it ain't, if you read the small print you'll see membership is split into basic(free)  and premium rates. They say   the money from the premium membership goes direct to the models So the 'free' membership is a ploy to get you in there.
 Why would the models do a webcam for free? What would be in it for them?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

It's exploitation of the lonely and the desperate is what it is!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> It's exploitation of the lonely and the desperate is what it is!


 
I like the sound of this  

Oh and the site I'm gonna join gives to charities too, so like that shit is well ethical.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> no it ain't, if you read the small print you'll see membership is split into basic(free)  and premium rates. They say   the money from the premium membership goes direct to the models So the 'free' membership is a ploy to get you in there.
> Why would anyone  the models do a webcam for free? What would be in it for them?


 
Actually look at the link - you can view the 'models' fully naked and fingering themselves for free. You have to pay money to see anything more.

What the fuck am I doing having his convo online anyway.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

@tp fucksakes 

hey, dont complain Proper Tidy, at least it's free!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Why would the models do a webcam for free? What would be in it for them?



I know man! Who in their right mind would sit around all day naked on the webcam for free?!  If you want free cam then put an ad on craigslist for cam2cam.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

I bet all that fingering starts to get sore after a few hours.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

tmi
True story.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> @tp fucksakes



Well I wouldn't be complaining if I was a charity and a porn site donated some dollar


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

Trusays.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh and do you reckon I need to tell the tax office about this? Because basically it is a form of self employment.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd see how much you'd get coming in flashing the ol' kebap first before heading down the Inland Revenue.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, they don't just pay you to do cams, they pay you for all the promo content you provide to whore yourself as well.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I'd see how much you'd get coming in flashing the ol' kebap first before heading down the Inland Revenue.


 
Madusa: Flange lawyer par excellence.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

when you say 'promo content' what exactly does that entail??

I wish i was a girl, id blates do this instead of being a teacher.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2010)

doesn't sound like a long-term prospect tho


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

The real money's in the stuff with live eels.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think it pays very well.


 
I overheard some girls who worked in porn discussing a film shoot. The one said tbh after I'd deducted travel expenses n shit the shoot was hardly worth it. I'd have made more money spending the same amount of time at home on my webcam and it would have been less hassle.

It sounded to me like she got paid a lot.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I wish i was a girl, id do this instead of being a teacher.


lol
you could always go into porn
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3049825/Im-a-teacher-and-a-porn-star.html


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> lol
> you could always go into porn
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3049825/Im-a-teacher-and-a-porn-star.html


 
Thats awesome, I genuinely do not see anything wrong with it....... Infact as a porn star he's probably the best candidate to be teaching sex education.....

I dont think anyone will pay to see mah fat belly and hairy bum pumping away whilst i prod a girls innards on camera however.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 17, 2010)

sim667 said:


> when you say 'promo content' what exactly does that entail??
> 
> I wish i was a girl, id blates do this instead of being a teacher.


 
Oh my God, SO SO SO very much yes.  I would have been even more openly dismissive of teachers than I already was on the basis that, since they don't teach a sexing class with full practical instructions, school offered nothing relevant to my future employment.  I don't know if I am wrong in any way or what, but I read that story about that 21 year old girl sleeping with Rooney for £800-1000 a time and could entirely sympathise with her for not wanting to work in a call centre or somewhere else equally "honest" and every bit as soul destroying as being a pro.  I worked in a lot of call centres in another life and I would much rather have been giving blowjobs every day.  Or even just once a week!  Heck, I'd give a blowjob once a week rather than come into my office even now.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The real money's in the stuff with live eels.


 
I'm with fogbat on this. I won't pay for any porn unless it involves animals, there's no point.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a great career until you develop an allergy to eel slime


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Oh my God, SO SO SO very much yes.  I would have been even more openly dismissive of teachers than I already was on the basis that, since they don't teach a sexing class with full practical instructions, school offered nothing relevant to my future employment.  I don't know if I am wrong in any way or what, but I read that story about that 21 year old girl sleeping with Rooney for £800-1000 a time and could entirely sympathise with her for not wanting to work in a call centre or somewhere else equally "honest" and every bit as soul destroying as being a pro.  I worked in a lot of call centres in another life and I would much rather have been giving blowjobs every day.  Or even just once a week!  Heck, I'd give a blowjob once a week rather than come into my office even now.


 
whoring is one of the oldest know trades innit?

Certainly has more a of right to be around than call centres/office work........ the only real issue with it is the human trafficking side of things, which probably wouldnt be so much of an issue if the industry was legalised and regulated.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 17, 2010)

sim667 said:


> whoring is one of the oldest know trades innit?
> 
> Certainly has more a of right to be around than call centres/office work........ the only real issue with it is the human trafficking side of things, which probably wouldnt be so much of an issue if the industry was legalised and regulated.


 
Exactamundo.  Trafficking is, obviously, horrific, but it's not a problem that runs right through the, er, industry.  It's a problem for some within it, not all is what I'm saying.  There are plenty of white, middle class, well spoken English rose types who make a living on their backs and good luck to them, I say.  There are also a lot of ex-Big Brother etc. constestants too, if my sources are correct.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Dunno why everyone is so bothered about the money tbh, fucking idiots. What's even the point of saying you don't think I'll make much or the money isn't good?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Dunno why everyone is so bothered about the money tbh, fucking idiots. What's even the point of saying you don't think I'll make much or the money isn't good?


 
You'll be lucky to get paid the pittance you earn 

There is no money in it. But, hey - if it's what you enjoy...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You'll be lucky to get paid the pittance you earn
> 
> There is no money in it. But, hey - if it's what you enjoy...


 
Perhaps that's just what they told _you_...


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

You reckon? I bet I'll earn more than trying to flog some shitty paintings in the street.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> You reckon? I bet I'll earn more than trying to flog some shitty paintings in the street.


 
You're on. Me working the streets with my art. You working your fingers and flaps on your webcam. Winner takes all


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you could do very well out of it. Certainly better than what the poxy government pay you anyways.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah but not on the web. Do you realise how much of this shit is free?


 
I'm sure you have done plenty of research.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'm sure you have done plenty of research.


 
I have. I showed my workings on the thread, and everything.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I have. I showed my workings on the thread, and everything.


 
Show your workings on cam for the sweet, sweet moolah.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't make back the cost of a web cam tbh.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

I really just wanted to use "workings" as a euphemism for genitalia.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

I know, fogbat, I know.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I think you'd be surprised about what desperate little men will pay for.


 
This is the second time this week I've seen this prejudice against small people on display. What has someone's height got to do with this? Why is it relevant?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This is the second time this week I've seen this prejudice against small people on display. What has someone's height got to do with this? Why is it relevant?


 
Are you a short man, teuchter?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

lol @ ''fingers and flaps''


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This is the second time this week I've seen this prejudice against small people on display. What has someone's height got to do with this? Why is it relevant?


 
No, she's right


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> I think you could do very well out of it. Certainly better than what the poxy government pay you anyways.


 
Well, quite! I wish all these men would piss off, the bad attitudes are getting a bit tedious, I know how much I can earn doing this shit and I know plenty of people who do cams and earn good money. Dunno what their problem is other than they wouldn't want their bird to do it, so obviously it's wrong and I won't make anything.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

How long have you been on urban now...? You noes how things go


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not being prudish. I'm sure good money is to be made. I just don't think that money can be made with pants still on.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh I expected twattery, just didn't think they'd be this forthright, but I'm guessing most of them have joined or ran their own cam site, so they would know how much it pays.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, quite! I wish all these men would piss off, the bad attitudes are getting a bit tedious,


 
A bit like your remarks against small people


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You're on. Me working the streets with my art. You working your fingers and flaps on your webcam. Winner takes all


 
You actually gonna offer any real proof this time?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm not being prudish. I'm sure good money is to be made. I just don't think that money can be made with pants still on.


 
How many people spend money on phone chat lines where they can't see anything?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, quite! I wish all these men would piss off, the bad attitudes are getting a bit tedious, I know how much I can earn doing this shit and I know plenty of people who do cams and earn good money. Dunno what their problem is other than they wouldn't want their bird to do it, so obviously it's wrong and I won't make anything.


 
Yes, that's what all the male posters on this thread have said.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

I fail to see why anybody would pay good money to watch one model in her pants when there are already sites offering clunge for free. Call it male intuition.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> A bit like your remarks against small people


 
Oh shut up, I am small you dickhead. Go and have a non argument with some other cunt on here who's actually interested because there's bound to be plenty.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> How many people spend money on phone chat lines where they can't see anything?


 
What does this prove about cam sites though? Why would somebody use a pay site when they can get more on a free site?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I fail to see why anybody would pay good money to watch one model in her pants when there are already sites offering clunge for free. Call it male intuition.


 
Maybe just maybe they're lonely and just wanna chat to a pretty girl. Just cos you cant understand it, it really does go on. Countless motivations for why people use these services.

On the other hand teeps, you gotta be prepared and pretty open minded for these various motivations too...not all of them are quaint.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> What does this prove about cam sites though? Why would somebody use a pay site when they can get more on a free site?


 
Because they can't.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Well fine, fuck this, I'll just join the site that is more hardcore and get my gash out. Happy now?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh shut up, I am small you dickhead. Go and have a non argument with some other cunt on here who's actually interested because there's bound to be plenty.


 
Small men suffer more prejudice than small women do, so your size is not really relevant.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well fine, fuck this, I'll just join the site that is more hardcore and get my gash out. Happy now?


 
Yes


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

1927 said:


> Because they can't.


 
I've already posted a link where you demonstrably can


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> On the other hand teeps, you gotta be prepared and pretty open minded for these various motivations too...not all of them are quaint.



What like telling me they'd love me to shit on them and stuff?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> What like telling me they'd love me to shit on them and stuff?


 
That's a given. There are some fucked up peeps out there. I heard some fucked up shit down the phone no 19year old ears should hear.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Small men suffer more prejudice than small women do, so your size is not really relevant.


 
Not interested, start your own thread.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone can set themselves up from home.

Places adultwork.com - people can make good money on that place just from the phonelines/dirty chat - I imagine the same applies to cam work. There is a market for british girls doing it from home as opposed to the high end (lol) sites where loads of asian chicks sit there in their underwear enticing punters to get them into private chat (i.e. clothes off)

There was a girl on current tv the other day who literally filmed the whole experience if anyone's interested. Just phone sex she still made easy cash.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> That's a given. There are some fucked up peeps out there. I heard some fucked up shit down the phone no 19year old ears should hear.


 
I bet you've got some wicked stories to tell the grandchildren


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> That's a given. There are some fucked up peeps out there. I heard some fucked up shit down the phone no 19year old ears should hear.


 
I reckon I should get a voice-changer and work on one of these chat-lines


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

yup. chalked it all up to experience. 

Foggers: Possibly but I'll tell u something for nothing, it's quite unsettling and not something I could personally do for long.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh I expected twattery


 
So will the punters.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You'll be lucky to get paid the pittance you earn
> 
> There is no money in it. But, hey - if it's what you enjoy...


 
I've got mates who work in the jizz bizz and they say that the girls (even quite successful porn stars like the ones  who appear  regularly on Televison X etc ) are all into the web cam work cos thats where the real money is . So it must be possible to make serious cash from it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

mates rates apply right?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I've got mates who work in the jizz bizz and they say that the girls (even quite successful porn stars like the ones  who appear  regularly on Televison X etc ) are all into the web cam work cos thats where the real money is . So it must be possible to make serious cash from it.


 
Precisely my point though - if you've all these models offering hard core shit, where is the market for the girls in their pants?

For example, nobody bothers to make 'Diary of a...' films any more. No longer does titillation rule the waves, it's all about the pure fucking filth these days.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> mates rates apply right?


 
I'll be able to do an adjusted rate for my special customers, yeah


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> ...like the ones  who appear  regularly on Televison X etc ) are all into the web cam work cos thats where the real money is . So it must be possible to make serious cash from it.


 
That's the real point really. If you get your publicity right, then of course you'll create a bigger demand. But, an annonymous nobody (sorry Tribal Princess), no matter how good looking/sexy is not going to get cash if no-one knows they're out there and willing. The web is a very big place full of girls from all over the World who are willing to do more for less so to speak.

And, then there is the other side of the coin (so to speak). These 'celebrity' porn stars who get TV spots telling everyone that they make their cash from webcams are actually people who run webcam businesses. They aren't going to admit it's shit.

There is nothing more than pocket money in it for the average women in the UK. Not that I'm calling anyone here average


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got a massive porn network I'll have you know.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've got a massive porn network I'll have you know.


 
I already know that 

Just post an animated GIF here of you fingering your flaps and I'll send you a Tenner. OK?


----------



## grit (Sep 17, 2010)

A woman who knows how to play this industry can make a large amount of money. A friend of mine worked phone sex lines for about 6 months and earned good money. She was very clever in boosting her pay. One common request she got from callers was for her to sell them some of her underwear. On her lunch break she would pop down to m&s buy some knickers for a few quid spray them with perfume and sell them for about 50 quid!

Dont underestimate the money to be made from sad lonely men.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> This is probably the wrong kinda place to be asking about such thing, but has anyone done live webcam work? I shouldn't need to spell out the details.
> 
> I'm SERIOUSLY considering it, in fact I am gonna do it once I get my ID sorted out. I am sick to death of the government and need to get out of the system before I lose the will to live.
> 
> Oh and before you ask, yes I will give you the address once I sort things out, you'd better be tipping me for boobies or buying a show though, no time wasters cus I ain't messin' with no broke.


I know a couple of people who work by giving lessons over the internet. They use skype and teamviewer and both teach Photoshop and wordpress, they are paid via paypal so no tax anywhere and they charge in UK pounds, Dollars or Euros but live on the beach in Brazil. They teach Mon, Tue and Wed 16 hours a week. and charge European prices. They seem to do OK.

The best thing about working via the Internet is you can be anywhere in the world as long as you've got a connection, it takes the work out of working.

Good luck if you try it 

Different type of work I see having read more, but could work the same I guess


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There is nothing more than pocket money in it for the average women in the UK. Not that I'm calling anyone here average



There is money in it, its about good reviews and regular punters though.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I already know that
> 
> Just post an animated GIF here of you fingering your flaps and I'll send you a Tenner. OK?


 
Dude, you haven't even got a tenner


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

I was going to suggest you'd have to tone down the swearing and abuse a bit, but find the right clientele and they'll probably pay extra for that stuff


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I fail to see why anybody would pay good money to watch one model in her pants when there are already sites offering clunge for free. Call it male intuition.


 
Convenience & simlicity. Same as any kind of paying for a service.

There are plenty of single women out there. Why go and see a hooker or pay for a lapdance? Indeed, when you're married or in a relationship, why go and see a hooker? Same thing. Plus for some there's an added thrill that by paying they have the illusion of control, if only for a few minutes.

Teeps - I reckon you should go the whole hog and do a chatline, webcam and get yourself up onto Babestation on the telly.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

There is no way I am going on babestation! I don't think I'm 'mainstream' enough anyways


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 17, 2010)

There're loads of speciality babestation-type channels. For example, Babestation 40+ Matures. I was flicking through the channels and caught sight of a _monster_ gyrating on what was a soon-to-be broken sofa.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

grit said:


> A woman who knows how to play this industry can make a large amount of money. A friend of mine worked phone sex lines for about 6 months and earned good money. She was very clever in boosting her pay. One common request she got from callers was for her to sell them some of her underwear. On her lunch break she would pop down to m&s buy some knickers for a few quid spray them with perfume and sell them for about 50 quid!
> 
> Dont underestimate the money to be made from sad lonely men.



LMAO! Looks like I missed a trick there!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> There're loads of speciality babestation-type channels. For example, *Babestation 40+ Matures*. I was flicking through the channels and caught sight of a _monster_ gyrating on what was a soon-to-be broken sofa.


 
I've found my new profession!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've found my new profession!


 
You're too immature


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

I know someone who did/does this and she makes pretty close to a grand a week, she does do clunge though, but probably only about 1 in ten punters want that

she also puts a lot of fucking hours in, although a lot of that is just sitting around in her front room in her undies waiting for punters to call her

and you are supposed to tell the revenue


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> There're loads of speciality babestation-type channels. For example, Babestation 40+ Matures. I was flicking through the channels and caught sight of a _monster_ gyrating on what was a soon-to-be broken sofa.


 
you sure it wasnt madzone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> You're too immature



 At least I have a big penis....oh actually I don't


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> There're loads of speciality babestation-type channels. For example, Babestation 40+ Matures. I was flicking through the channels and caught sight of a _monster_ gyrating on what was a soon-to-be broken sofa.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> you sure it wasnt madzone?


 
Ah man, you have no idea how harsh that comment is in relation to the lady on screen. 

'MY EYES! MY EYES ARE BURNING!' kinda thing.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Ah man, you have no idea how harsh that comment is in relation to the lady on screen.



I have some idea. 

But she deserves it!


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2010)

grit said:


> A woman who knows how to play this industry can make a large amount of money. A friend of mine worked phone sex lines for about 6 months and earned good money. She was very clever in boosting her pay. One common request she got from callers was for her to sell them some of her underwear. On her lunch break she would pop down to m&s buy some knickers for a few quid spray them with perfume and sell them for about 50 quid!
> 
> Dont underestimate the money to be made from sad lonely men.


 
Perfume?

She should have rubbed them with a pilchard or something. That would have guaranteed them coming back for more.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I have some idea.
> 
> But she deserves it!


 
Is this because she was pimping out your bottom in exchange for cheesecake?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I bet all that fingering starts to get sore after a few hours.


 
Even if you get paid you will end up with one forearm bigger than the other 

I had a mate used to do psychic and sex chat a couple of years ago....dunno about cams, but you cam make ok money if you put in the hours.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Even if you get paid you will end up with one forearm bigger than the other
> 
> I had a mate used to do psychic and sex chat a couple of years ago....dunno about cams, but you cam make ok money if you put in the hours.


 
Combine the two, and you'll know what fantasy the caller wants before they've even phoned


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

smokedout said:


> I know someone who did/does this and she makes pretty close to a grand a week, she does do clunge though, but probably only about 1 in ten punters want that
> she also puts a lot of fucking hours in, although a lot of that is just sitting around in her front room in her undies waiting for punters to call her



I basically do this anyways, and yeah you do have to put a lot of hours in, but I wouldn't be complaining for 4k a month when the government only wanna give you around 200 quid a month. 



Madusa said:


> you sure it wasnt madzone?


 
oh jeeeeez.....


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is this because she was pimping out your bottom in exchange for cheesecake?


 
amongst other things! She got totally owned there anyway.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 17, 2010)

Was the psychic and the sex bit at the same time or alternately?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> Perfume?
> 
> She should have rubbed them with a pilchard or something. That would have guaranteed them coming back for more.


 
TBF, if I were buying used panties, I'd expect some kind of staining in them too. Maybe a small collection - bit of pink, couple of browny streaks, maybe one with a monster beige unidentified discharge.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2010)

Fruitloop said:


> Was the psychic and the sex bit at the same time or alternately?



Lol - seperately


----------



## Idaho (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry - I just wanted to make this thread even more downmarket:


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

fuck lidl, should have posted a pic of yer ma.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I basically do this anyways, and yeah you do have to put a lot of hours in, but I wouldn't be complaining for 4k a month when the government only wanna give you around 200 quid a month.



she tends to go for the Domme angle, less clunge that way and you might find a money slave


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2010)

Why not just go the whole hog and get odd middle aged city types to pay you £600/hour to lick your loo seat?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2010)

Who would want to lick a toilet seat for an hour?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

I read a recent blog entry by a chick who has an internet slave whom she gave her Amazon list to and who buys her the books on them in return for webcam pics of herself reading them. 

Although now he's recently sent pics of himself to her of where he's carved her name onto his chest and scribled ''Book Bitch'' on his cock in blue biro. People will do very strange things sometimes.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> Who would want to lick a toilet seat for an hour?



You only need to find one.....it's a big big city!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I read a recent blog entry by a chick who has an internet slave whom she gave her Amazon list to and who buys her the books on them in return for webcam pics of herself reading them.
> 
> Although now he's recently sent pics of himself to her of where he's carved her name onto his chest and scribled ''Book Bitch'' on his cock in blue biro. People will do very strange things sometimes.


 
these are the people I'll be relying on


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Why not just go the whole hog and get odd middle aged city types to pay you £600/hour to lick your loo seat?


 
I wonder whether I could sneak someone like that into my flat once a month. 

It'd cover my rent


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> these are the people I'll be relying on





Oh man, you're too much!

I'll send you the link


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> fuck lidl, should have posted a pic of yer ma.


 
or dot com's mam.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> You only need to find one.....it's a big big city!


 
Depends how often s/he wants to lick the toilet seat.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

actually I should call him and ask if his mam is around to give me some tips.


----------



## JWH (Sep 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> Who would want to lick a toilet seat for an hour?


 
Pfft, yeah - like, after the first 20 minutes, the attraction's gone and you want to move onto her stilletoes.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2010)

JWH said:


> Pfft, yeah - like, after the first 20 minutes, the attraction's gone and you want to move onto her stilletoes.



Teeps...repeat after me.... 

'that costs extra'


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I was flicking through the channels



Yeah, yeah.



> and caught sight of a _monster_ gyrating on what was a soon-to-be broken sofa.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I read a recent blog entry by a chick who has an internet slave whom she gave her Amazon list to and who buys her the books on them in return for webcam pics of herself reading them.
> 
> Although now he's recently sent pics of himself to her of where he's carved her name onto his chest and scribled ''Book Bitch'' on his cock in blue biro. People will do very strange things sometimes.



This is good and healthy. 

But, why 'blue' biro?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This is good and healthy.
> 
> But, why 'blue' biro?


 
Why, would you use fountain pens or something?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Why, would you use fountain pens or something?


 
Red. Def the red for sex and stuff. Blue biro just spoils the ambience.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This is good and healthy.
> 
> But, why 'blue' biro?


 
I actually stand corrected. Just checked my facts and it was actually black biro.

And he didnt actually carve her name onto his chest. It was also ''Book Bitch'' that was carved there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Small men suffer more prejudice than small women do, so your size is not really relevant.


 
there's always penis enlargement if being small bothers you that much.

Tho personally I'd say you're a massive dick already...


----------



## strung out (Sep 17, 2010)

an ex of mine does sex lines. makes okish money and she does it all from home too. a different ex's brother's girlfriend does babestation, and that's really good money. she's definitely not mainstream looking either, she's got plenty of piercings and tats. big tits tho.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there a lot of call from women for man-web-lines? 

I have that pale, fat yet skinny, snotty, half pissed, grey speckled hair, charity shop dressed, not special cock, bitten finger nails, bad teeth, chain smoking and lazy look that many women (especially across the Atlantic) get wide for.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa, can you post the link up, sounds quite funny.....


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> It was also ''Book Bitch'' that was carved there.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 17, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Madusa, can you post the link up, sounds quite funny.....


 
http://slutever.blogspot.com/2010/09/another-slave.html


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2010)

Ace cock pic.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> http://slutever.blogspot.com/2010/09/another-slave.html


 
thankyouverymuchly 

e2a it is quite funny


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2010)

> I’m just sort of sitting here apathetically as he willing self-mutilates.



 omg


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2010)

haha I could handle that


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 17, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well fine, fuck this, I'll just join the site that is more hardcore and get my gash out. Happy now?


 
LOL


----------



## JWH (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> fuck lidl, should have posted a pic of yer ma.


 


strung out said:


> she's definitely not mainstream looking either, she's got plenty of piercings and tats. big tits tho.


You're thinking like the market now.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Sep 18, 2010)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> http://slutever.blogspot.com/2010/09/another-slave.html


 
Ah, dear Slutever.  I knew she would eventually become something of an Urban75 favourite!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/316534-What-do-you-think-of-Slutever?


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Sep 18, 2010)

Witness a whole new world of possible work opportunities!

http://www.viceland.com/int/v14n1/htdocs/work.php
http://www.viceland.com/int/v14n1/htdocs/workim.php


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2010)

Are those vice articles by slutever? I loved the blog since the beginning and couldnt give a f about the urban naysayers but really, really cant stomach Vice magazine. It's so shit.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Are those vice articles by slutever? I loved the blog since the beginning and couldnt give a f about the urban naysayers but really, really cant stomach Vice magazine. It's so shit.


 
No, they're not.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Are those vice articles by slutever? I loved the blog since the beginning and couldnt give a f about the urban naysayers but really, really cant stomach Vice magazine. It's so shit.



I'm quite a fan of VBS but The Escapist is better especially since Kimberley Kane's I Hit It With An Axe has moved there. Porn stars behaving like geeks =

http://io9.com/5495199/on-reality-tv-series-i-hit-it-with-my-axe-porn-stars-play-dd


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no idea what you are talking about here^


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about here^


  VBS T.V - Vice magazine's website


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2010)

What does the VBS stand for? nah it's shit. They're borderline bigots on that too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> What does the VBS stand for? nah it's shit. They're borderline bigots on that too.


 
viceland broadcasting service (I think)
I quite like some of the quirky stuff on there, but as I said the Escapist does similar and better


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Platform


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I like Platform


 
not heard of them. I'll google..


found it, yeah that looks good


----------

